# Elephant bottle



## JGill (Jul 23, 2009)

I've had this bottle for years and never thought too much about it. I always thought it was a figural liquor bottle.  The seam goes up and over the lip.  I recently refound this in a box of bottles I had put away and forgot about.  So now I'm going through the box and pulling out all kinds of things.  Any help or info on this bottle would be appreicated.  Than ks    Jerry


----------



## JGill (Jul 23, 2009)

Close up of the other side of the head


----------



## JGill (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you  for that bit of information.  I can see now there are two places for lables on front and back.  Liquor didn't really need any instructions.  So I'm going with bleach.  Thanks again.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jul 23, 2009)

This is from the LA times in 1998.  Answered by Ralph and Terry Kovel.  Of course, we all know how inaccurate their pricing can be at times.



> Q I found an amber bottle shaped like an elephant when I was digging at an excavation site in Virginia. The elephant is sitting, and there are smooth panels for labels on the front and back. Around the top are the words "Old Sol." On the bottom is a letter B in a circle, the number 7 and the words "Design Patented." How old is the bottle?
> *  A Your bottle, which is worth up to $500, is something of a mystery.  Experts suspect that your bottle dates from the first decade of this century and that it held Old Sol Bitters, a patent medicine concoction of mostly alcohol. But no one has found an Old Sol elephant bottle with a paper label that would prove it was a bitters bottle.  Adding to the mystery is the fact that the elephant design of your pressed-glass bottle was patented by Harry A. Allers of Baltimore--but not until June 19, 1934.


----------



## JGill (Jul 23, 2009)

canyadigit thanks; so if it was a bitters bottle I could maybe see that price but not likely.  Price be hung I just like the bottle.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jul 23, 2009)

The only mention of it being a bitters was by them.  I've seen it called a bleach several time though.  I thought it was odd that they would give this answer, but the bottle is not on their web site or in their books.  Here's the link to the article.  

 http://articles.latimes.com/1998/feb/07/home/hm-16364?pg=1
 Bottom of the page


----------



## glass man (Jul 23, 2009)

DEFINATELY NOT THE FIRST DECADE OF THE 20TH CENTURY! NO MYSTERY THE DATE OF 1934. SOUNDS BOUT RIGHT. I WOULD GO WITH BLEACH ALSO AND WISH FOR YOUR SAKE IT IS A $500,BUT I THINK THE PRICE LOBBEY GAVE IS A LOT MORE REALISTIC! NEVER HEARD OF NO SOL BITTERS AND BET IT IS IN NO GOOD BITTERS BOOK EITHER. JAMIE


----------



## waskey (Jul 23, 2009)

yea ive seen that article before and im almost certain its a bleach because my friend has the same elephant that has clorox embossed on it and your bottle dates from the 1930s-40s there very well could have been an old sol bitters but i doubt they would have put there products in an elephant shaped bottle hope this helps ~henry


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 23, 2009)

there have been several of these bottles posted on this forum. do a search, if i remember correctly they had some info on them.


----------



## madman (Jul 23, 2009)

THAT IS A GREAT FIND! YO WASKEY WE DEF NEED TO SEE THE CLOROX ELEPHANT!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 24, 2009)

It is a pine cleaner bottle. Like pine sol. Dug plenty of them and sold them all at the flea.


----------



## towhead (Jul 28, 2009)

Lot of elephants use for "packaging"....including one that looks like yours:

http://www.himandus.net/elefunteria/media/media_packaging.html

 -Julie


----------

